# Help me choose a pair of skis!



## nathan.olson (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey I'm 15 and looking to buy some new skis. New to the forum and if there is a better section please direct me to it. But i have been researching skis for a while and skiing for about 12 years but I enjoy freestyling and doing tricks like grabs and soon 360s and I also like downhill and challenging runs with molgoles I go to mount baker a lot and like powder I mostly ski in groomed and heavy and light powder. Any ideas?? If any please explain why they work well because I'm trying to learn! 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (Feb 2, 2016)

These might be a bit short but something like this. Basically get an all mountain, twin tip, mid fat.

http://www.skis.com/Atomic-Bent-Chetler-Mini-Kids-Skis/397993P,default,pd.html


----------



## nathan.olson (Feb 2, 2016)

Ok thankyou can you explain why that helps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 2, 2016)

You would need to give some stats, height weight, where do you ski ( I know what you like but what mountains), what are you skiing now, what do you like.


----------



## nathan.olson (Feb 2, 2016)

5'8" 130lbs mount baker molgoles and tricks like 360s and grabs and backwards riding



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2016)

I think you're closer to good snow.  Nothing new...but the best idea would be to go and demo...one/two skis/day.


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2016)

This site might give you advice better suited to your age and the kind of skiing you want to do.  http://www.newschoolers.com/index.html

Mt. Baker is a long way from here.  You're talking to a bunch of cranky east coasters having a bad season.


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome to the site! 

Where do you live? Sounds like freeride skis are up your alley more than park skis. Do you ski in powder snow often or mostly groomed or natural trails? 

Definitely test a bunch out. On snow days I'm really enjoying my Line Sir Francis Bacon skis, they are a little fat for east coast skiing non-powder days but might be great for Mt Baker. THey also have other ones that are a little slimmer underfoot.


----------



## nathan.olson (Feb 4, 2016)

Alright I think free ride would be good but is it still well working for park skiing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2016)

It's a good balance and it will work on the park. They won't be as good if you want to carve groomers but that doesn't sound like its what you want to do anyway


----------



## nathan.olson (Feb 4, 2016)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2016)

nathan.olson said:


> Alright I think free ride would be good but is it still well working for park skiing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Definitions are appropriate here and do make a different in terms of what ski to get.

While both freestyle and freeride skiers perform acrobatic tricks and maneuvers requiring balance, the primary difference between the two sports is terrain. Freestyle skiers use terrain parks and rails in which the environment is either man-made or groomed in some way.  Freeride skiers execute similar tricks in a natural environment, which includes steep runs, deep powder, vertical cliffs and backcountry or off piste.

So freestyle/park skis are typically lighter, twin tipped and balanced and often have bindings mounted centered or close to center.  Freeride is more big mountain where natural features like cliffs, branches etc. but may involve similar tricks.  However, the skis are not necessarily light, may not be a true twins, may not be balanced and bindings may not be mounted the same way either.

That being said some ski manufactures are starting to make hybrid park skis that are more all mountain oriented.  I think powder skis are best addressed separately.


----------



## nathan.olson (Feb 4, 2016)

Ok I think free ride skis would be perfect thank you so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

